# Help me find a juice



## Khan83 (23/11/15)

Hi Guys

Any idea where can I find an ejuice that tastes like sugary burnt_ish_ caramel? Anyone whos eaten Diddle Daddle popcorn or a peanut brittle knows the taste I’m talking about(minus the popcorn & peanuts).

I’ve always made my own ejuice & diy’d this flavour by accident once . Haven’t been able to replicate it since.


----------



## Silver (23/11/15)

Khan83 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Any idea where can I find an ejuice that tastes like sugary burnt_ish_ caramel? Anyone whos eaten Diddle Daddle popcorn or a peanut brittle knows the taste I’m talking about(minus the popcorn & peanuts).
> 
> I’ve always made my own ejuice & diy’d this flavour by accident once . Haven’t been able to replicate it since.



Hi @Khan83 
Try VM4 from Vapour Mountain 
Many say that tastes a lot like Diddle Daddle


----------



## JacoV (23/11/15)

@Khan83 you can also try Atomix Vapes - *Space Pops
What's popping ? Our delicious caramel popcorn duh!! Enjoy our sweet caramel popcorn treat that leaves a sweet little taste on your tongue.*

Check out the blue bottle sale on: 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/blue-bottle-sale-now-live.t16954/


----------



## Khan83 (23/11/15)

Sweet

@Silver , @Jaco - Thank you for the suggestions. Will definitely give them a try.


----------



## Wesley (23/11/15)

Khan83 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Any idea where can I find an ejuice that tastes like sugary burnt_ish_ caramel? Anyone whos eaten Diddle Daddle popcorn or a peanut brittle knows the taste I’m talking about(minus the popcorn & peanuts).
> 
> I’ve always made my own ejuice & diy’d this flavour by accident once . Haven’t been able to replicate it since.


Vape Cartel has a juice called The Daddler, I haven't tried it myself as it's not my profile - but could be what you are looking for?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/11/15)

Wesley said:


> Vape Cartel has a juice called The Daddler, I haven't tried it myself as it's not my profile - but could be what you are looking for?



Thanks @Wesley !
I also haven't tried that - but knew I was missing something when I made the VM4 recommendation.
I think those two are great options for you to try @Khan83

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83 (23/11/15)

Thanks gents. Will give the VM4 a try before the Daddler.

Hesitant to try anything with popcorn flavour . Mixed a horrible batch once & it tasted like buttered microwave popcorn  .


----------



## Andre (23/11/15)

Khan83 said:


> Thanks gents. Will give the VM4 a try before the Daddler.
> 
> Hesitant to try anything with popcorn flavour . Mixed a horrible batch once & it tasted like buttered microwave popcorn  .


Check out the E-liquid Project review thread. The very first one is a review of Daddler: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-e-liquid-project-juice-reviews.t10312/


----------



## Docvape11 (24/11/15)

Anyone tried clouds of Icarus - Cinema? Heard its quite the caramel popcorn joose..


----------

